# Mayberry Archers 15 target field shoot 4/6



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

The first field shoot is next Saturday starting at 10AM. I need to get my pins set!

The club is on Mayberry Rd, off rte 140 west of Westminster MD. PM me if you need directions

http://www.md-archery.org/ma.htm


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hope you'll be in cumberland at the states tomorrow


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I was shooting my Ovation for indoor and have converted it to shoot a different arrow and 5-pin sight for field already. This was my first year shooting an entire indoor league and it'll be my first for field. Next year, I'll either convert my hunting bow in early January to indoor or I'll buy another bow. I was changing stuff on the Ovation for 6 weeks of the league before I got it changed from my hunting back up to indoor. I'll probably be a few weeks getting the 5 pins set.

In 08, plan to shoot all the events I can make starting with the field season.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I'll try, but.. since I'm shooting in Cumberland this weekend, I doubt I'll have my bow setup for field by next weeekend... :sad: (unless the bow fairy brings my new one early this week... :noidea: :wink

You better be there next year Ode... :wink: :thumb: This is my first season of indoors and I'm lookin forward to takin Hinkey's title this weekend... :tongue: :chortle: :laser:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll try, but.. since I'm shooting in Cumberland this weekend, I doubt I'll have my bow setup for field by next weeekend... :sad: (unless the bow fairy brings my new one early this week... :noidea: :wink
> 
> You better be there next year Ode... :wink: :thumb: This is my first season of indoors and I'm lookin forward to takin Hinkey's title this weekend... :tongue: :chortle: :laser:


I left room for you!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I left room for you!!!


Well, I sure didn't do it today... but first thing tomorrow morning.. .you goin down... :lol: :frusty: :cheers: :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

It looks like the weather will be fairly good for our first shoot this Sunday. It's been so windy that I still have not set my pins, so I guess I'll get'm close on these 15 targets. It'll also be a chance to finally pick the arrow I'll use this year.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

ttt


----------

